# West Central Minnesota Field Trail



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on Open, Amateur, Qualifying and Derby would be appreciated. Thank you! Joel Druley


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the Land/waterblind

1,4,6,7,8,12,15,16,17,18,20,21,25,27,29,30,31,34

18 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks the landblind

3,4,5,6,12,16,19,21,22,28,33,34,35,40,41,42,44,45,47,49,52,53,56,57,58,70,72,74,75,79,80

31 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,5,6,7,12,14,16,17,18,22,23,25,28,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,44,48

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,6,12,19,22,33,34,40,41,42,49,57,58,70,74,75,79,80

19 total


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Brenda for keeping us posted on the trial. I am home waiting, taking care of a very pregnant Lab, Chilly.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I know Mark Smith got 1st in the Q with Zoe and 3rd with Tuff. Stawski got 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,5,12,17,18,25,28,30,32,33,34,35,36,37

15 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#8 Zoe H/Mark Smith. O/Donald Fuselier
2nd-#12 Rocky H/Rick Stawski O/Robert Cusick
3rd-#15 Tuff H/Mark Smith O/Barry Brown
4th-#20 Riley H/Rick Stawski O/Bill Halfrich
RJ-#25 
Jams- 4,31

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#15 Jay Jay H/Danny Farmer O/Jill Finch
2nd-#9 Rudy H/Rick Stawski O/Tom Fait
3rd-#2 Lincoln O/H Jeff Horsley
4th-#11 Moochie O/H Bob Heise
RJ-#7 Jessie O/H Sherry McClure
JAMS- 1,5,10,13

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,12,18,25,28,33,34,35,37

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,6,19,22,34,40,41,57,58,70,75,79 ,80

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#33 Chase O/H Susanna Kilty
2nd-# 5 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#34 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
4th-#25 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#35 Snapper O/H Charles Hays
JAMS- 12,18,28

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Kenny! Holy cow! That ride home will be fun!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#22 Chef O/H Ed Krueger
2nd-#70 Tippy H/Danny Farmer O/Steve Mealman
3rd-#57 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
4th-#6 Alley H/Steve Yozamp O/Bill Berning
RJ-#40 Babe H/Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure
JAMS-75,41,34,19,4

Congrats to All !!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Way to go Susanna and Chase!! Bet ur glad you entered now!!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed Krueger and Chef on winning the Open!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Ed Krueger and Chef on winning the Open!


Excellent job Ed and his awesome dog Chef.


----------

